# [SOLVED] Medal of Honor sound problems



## Badger1993 (Dec 9, 2010)

Guys, i got MOH the other day and installed everything, all's good except the sound, the sound crackles and stutters which makes the game un-enjoyable to play!!!! graphics and everything else is fine!!

can someone help please

thank you


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Medal of Honor sound problems*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Do you have any trouble with sound in any other games?

Check the options menu in the game to see if you can change the sound quality (low, medium, high).

Have you tried reducing or disabling Hardware Sound Acceleration? Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab, move the slider, click OK and reboot the computer.


----------



## Badger1993 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Medal of Honor sound problems*

The sound is fine with every other game, ive gone through the step in the options, and im trying the sound acceleration one now


----------



## Badger1993 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Medal of Honor sound problems*

thanks for the help mate its working now, cant believe it was that bloody simple ray:


----------

